

Ask HN: Where is Paul Graham on Google+? - nevster

I can't find his profile anywhere...
Not on there yet?
Most of the technorati seem to be on there so far.
Even some celebrity-types are making a showing.
======
hagyma
Nobody invited him I guess... poor guy! :)

------
shravan
Presuming he's not on there. I don't believe he has a Facebook account either.

